# hemianthus micranthemoides emersed?



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi after successfully adapting My P. helfferi I thought I'd try with some hemianthus micranthemoides.It is one of the most fragile plants I haver ever seen so I have my doubts that it can be done.Anyone has any thought?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's actually _H. glomeratus_ a species native to Florida. The real _H. micranthemoides_ hasn't been seen for decades. Please see the Plant Finder for more information.

But yes, it can easily be grown emersed. Just start with some planted in a fine substrate and under some very shallow water (or at least high humidity) and it will be fine. It's much hardier than you might think. In Florida, it grows abundantly in ditches along the side of the road, wet depression and even in ruts from tires. Not really so delicate.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hm, one more reason to love FloridaWhat about light and very important for me: can it be shaped(with trimming) like underwater in tanks?
I would love to see HM in native surrounding and like you described (emersed)!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

> can it be shaped(with trimming) like underwater in tanks?


I've grown the "HM" => HG emersed in loamy soil, it's a low tiny creeping ground-covering plant with oval leaves then, not really similar to the submerged form. Only under low light the stems were partly more upright then appressed to the ground.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

It would seem that the same thing happens to R. Rotundofolia its kinda nice locking actually but it ruined a bit my iwagumi look of my little tank.Do you have any suggestion what can I plant that will grow upright?


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

_(Thought I just resurrect this thread instead of creating a new one)_

Would there be any preparations needed if I plan on growing HM emersed from submersed cuttings?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

No, just press the stem horizontally into the soil so it doesn't dry out.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, Zapins. Cheers


----------

